# National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05



## Humpback (16 Aug 2005)

Can we jump on the Eddie Hobbs bandwagon, and use the reactions stirred up by RipOff Republic to make this idea work?

I've seen this posted on another ROI forum.

With our politicians failing us it is time for Positive Action. The first of hopefully many national boycott and positive action days against those institutions and companies that are ripping us off. Since our democratically elected representatives seem unwilling or unable to help us it is time to help ourselves.

· Do not go to a public house on 9th of September 2005
· Stay at home and have friends for dinner
· Go to the cinema
· Go to a local non-alcoholic event

Take one day and help yourself and others, hit them where it hurts the most, their pockets.

I await with interest all the reasons why this is a rubbish idea, why it won't work, and any other reasons for people to have a go. But it's a simple idea, very easy to carry out, and no one will be any worse off by not going to the pub for a day.

It would be great to see if as a nation we could actually make some sort of a gesture to show how unhappy we are with our lot (assuming we actually are!!!).


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Aug 2005)

Good stuff.  I'm not going to rubbish this suggestion (believe it or not  ), I'll not go near a pub on that Friday.


----------



## z107 (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

I've boycotted pubs 365 days of the year.

Why not boycott the government instead? - after all, it's their high taxes that are the cause of Rip Off Ireland


----------



## Humpback (16 Aug 2005)

umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> I've boycotted pubs 365 days of the year.
> 
> Why not boycott the government instead? - after all, it's their high taxes that are the cause of Rip Off Ireland


 
Fine. Why not just pass on to your mates and start with something small.

If we can have all pubs in Ireland empty on that Friday, promise you I'll start a bigger campaign based on that success.


----------



## daltonr (16 Aug 2005)

I'll be away, but since I rarely enter a pub anyway my participation (or not) won't make a difference.   But I'll pass on the suggestion to any drinkers I know.

Might I suggest that you do it properly and have a pub free weekend.   If you really wan't to do it right have a Pub Free Paddy's Day next March.

And always remember that the victims of these boycotts will right them off as one off bad days.   You need continued consumer pressure if you want to make a change.
Which is why I don't take reclaim the streets, and buy nothing day etc seriously.

Still good luck with it.   It certainly can't hurt and if a few less people get drunk then that's a good thing.

-Rd


----------



## Humpback (16 Aug 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> You need continued consumer pressure if you want to make a change.


 
I totally agree. But that's almost impossible in this country. The only reason I'm even passing on this kind of thing is that it's perfect timing to coincide with the raised awareness generated by "Ripoff Republic".


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

we as far as I can see, "reclaim the streets" is a cover for general mayhem by dole spongers and other wasters


----------



## legend99 (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

"Go to the cinema"

jaysus, a large popcorn and coke in my cinema is 8.40 I think...this after paying 8.50 to get in....
I could get the same volume of coke and popcorn in tescos for about 2.50.

now i can get nearly 4 pints in my local pub for that, so I don't think going to a cinema is a great alternative...its bloody expensive.


----------



## Humpback (16 Aug 2005)

legend99 said:
			
		

> "Go to the cinema"
> 
> jaysus, a large popcorn and coke in my cinema is 8.40 I think...this after paying 8.50 to get in....
> I could get the same volume of coke and popcorn in tescos for about 2.50.
> ...


 
Fair enough. Buy some takeout and invite your mates round. 

Fair play though, not letting me down on the lame excuses for not actually doing anything more that mouthing off on a bulletin board.


----------



## Teabag (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

Good idea Ronan. I am with you.

I am also going to write a letter to Michael McDowell to encourage him to pursue the cafe-bar licenses again. For what its worth...


----------



## Janet (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

Don't spend much time in pubs so not likely to be in one on Sept 9th anyway - will nonetheless mention this to some friends and pass the message on.  In reality for something like this to have any kind of impact does it not need to be combined with an actual letter or something being delivered to, for example the Vintners' Association, government, .....?.....?  basically whoever you are protesting against.


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Aug 2005)

The most effective way of getting noticed is to let the media know what's happening.  I'm sure TV33333333333333333333 news would jump at something like this.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2005)

I will definitely be in the pub on the 9th. _McDowell's _in _Inchicore _and/or one of the three bars in _Dalymount Park _(_Guinness _€3.20) given that _Bohs _are playing _Pats _in _Richmond Park _that night.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

Now there's a good idea. Why don't we all go the Bohs match instead of paying ridiculous prices for popcorn in the cinema of €5 a pint?  I imagine it would be a lot more fun in Dalymount Park than in Doheny's or Café Insane or Keogh's.

Any takers for the Askaboutmoney gettogether in Dalymount Park?

ClubMan - would we have to watch the football?

Brendan


----------



## z107 (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*



> Fine. Why not just pass on to your mates and start with something small.



I will pass on the message. Well done for at least trying. If enough people could be bothered to take action, maybe the government would have to take action and reduce taxes, both in volume and quantity.

Unfortunately, apathy is the government's friend.

I remember there was a website site set up where people could post their various campaigns. I just did a quick search but couldn't find it


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*



			
				Brendan said:
			
		

> Now there's a good idea. Why don't we all go the Bohs match instead of paying ridiculous prices for popcorn in the cinema of €5 a pint? I imagine it would be a lot more fun in Dalymount Park than in Doheny's or Café Insane or Keogh's.
> 
> Any takers for the Askaboutmoney gettogether in Dalymount Park?
> 
> ...


Well if you head to _Dalymount Park _on the 9th you'll be able to see our tenants, [broken link removed], playing _Shelbourne_. However if you head over to _Richmond Park _in _Inchicore _on the same night you can see _Pats _playing _Bohs_. For other _Bohs _home match nights see [broken link removed]. No doubt somebody will complain that the €15 entrance fee to most _eircom League_ games is a rip-off especially when you can attend a live game somewhere like _Kuala Lumpur _for €0.05 where they have really polite attendants manning the turnstiles. Unfortunately there is no public bar in _Richmond Park _but for matches in _Dalymount _nobody will bat an eyelid if you pay into the game (or sneak in free at half time) and spend your time drinking pints in [broken link removed] rather than watching the football. I've never been a regular or even sporadic customer of _Doheny's _or _Café en Seine _and it's years since I was in _Keogh's _so I can't accurately compare them with _eircom League_ matches in terms of fun to be had.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

"I will definitely be in the pub on the 9th. _McDowell's _in _Inchicore _and/or one of the three bars in _Dalymount Park _(_Guinness _€3.20) given that _Bohs _are playing _Pats _in _Richmond Park _that night"

J.R. says you can buy him and Dominic Foley a pint after Pats win.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*



			
				umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> I will pass on the message. Well done for at least trying. If enough people could be bothered to take action, maybe the government would have to take action and reduce taxes, both in volume and quantity.


What specific taxes are targeted by the pub boycott day and, if the Government is the culprit, why are the publicans bearing the brunt of this high profile nationwide boycott?



> Unfortunately, apathy is the government's friend.


Just for the record, I personally am not apathetic about this boycott - I'm antipathetic about it because I don't consider myself ripped off with drink prices. I'm sure that _daltonr _will explain to me how I really am being ripped off though.


----------



## podgerodge (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

could the boycott not be on say, a Tuesday morning at 11am?  Boycotting on a Friday will have an impact on my social life! 

I agree with Clubman - I don't feel ripped off by pubs except for the likes of Cafe en Seine etc . If you choose to go in there you accept in advance that you will be ripped off.

Pint bottles of Bulmers in EVERY pub would be appreciated.  As would pint bottles of Heineken - they have those on the continent.  you take a chance with every pint of draught you order.

On Brendan's suggestion about a gettogether - is there a real one like I believe was held last year going to be organised?


----------



## onekeano (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

Great idea Ronan - you should contact TV3 and Liveline or whatever it's called when Joe isn't around.

Roy


----------



## z107 (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*



> What specific taxes are targeted by the pub boycott day



Duty on alcohol  and the many taxes that the publican will have to fork out in the day to day running of the pub. At the end of the day, all these taxes are passed on to the punters, creating 'rip off ireland'.

For example, if a publican buys public liability insurance, there's a government levy. They have to cover this levy so the price of drink increases. I wonder just how tax goes to the government from beginning to end - from inception to urination - for a drink? Add up all the compounded taxes, duties and levies.



> if the Government is the culprit, why are the publicans bearing the brunt of this high profile nationwide boycott?



Don't many publicians have close links with the government? (especially when it comes to matters of deregulation and cafe style bars). It seems a good place to start. People seem to be very price senstitive when it comes to drink - apart from when they've had too much!


----------



## RainyDay (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

I don't the need for the 'drama' of a one-day boycott - If you don't reckon that pubs offer a good value for money experience, why not just stop going to pubs altogether?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

To be fair to _umop3p!sdn _he has already said that he doesn't frequent pubs so at least that alleged rip-off doesn't affect him.

For those who believe that pub prices are a rip off I just wonder at what price they would consider, say, a pint of _Guinness _to stop being a rip-off? As I have already mentioned I know of at least on establishment in which I can have a €3.20 pint of _Guinness _in comfortable and friendly surroundings and I certainly don't consider that too expensive, never mind a rip-off. Of course I know of establishments that charge enough to put me off frequenting them but at least the statutory requirement that they display price lists means that I can apprise myself of the situation in advance and make an informed decision as to whether or not I will patronise these places. If I felt that all pub prices were too high then I could always buy my drinks in off-licenses or supermarkets, where the prices are lower, and imbibe them elsewhere. Maybe we should all send the relevant minister a can of _Dutch Gold _in protest? That'll show him!


----------



## Guest127 (17 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

the nite clubs will still be full to the rafters no matter how many of us decide to join the boycott, and their customers won't notice prices unless fat    frogs are €20 in which case the just might. however I do think it has the makings of the start of a protest that a great number of punters who enjoy drinking in moderation, and who feel that they are being exploited more than ripped off could sympathise with. Publicity is all important and if enough people stayed away then maybe, just maybe, with the threat of a 'boycott' on the 2nd Friday of each month the government, brewers and publicans just might ease off on their relentless pursuit of increased profit. 
ps for what its worth I was waiting for the motorway bus back to Dundalk two weeks ago and had a few minutes to spare. the bus stop is in parnell street, outside Judges pub and I popped in for a quick one. Beamish was advertised on the wall at €3.25    a pint and Cu ordered one. Couldnt tell the difference in it and Uncle Arthur, but most of the locals appeared to be supporting the local brew. Didnt see a price for it but I suspect a bit more than €3.25. Not pub spy but the pub was fine and I found the customers friendly and had a chat with one of them for a few mins before the bus arrived. and thats another thing €10 return to Dundalk on the motorway on a brand new coach. No rip off there. Wouldnt pay the parking in Dublin I suspect.Bus Eireann threw that opportunity away and serves them right.


----------



## daltonr (17 Aug 2005)

> I'm sure that _daltonr _will explain to me how I really am being ripped off though.


 
What's this?  The Kuala Lumpur jibe didn't get me involved so you ask for me by name???   And there I was thinking you didn't like me.  

Of course you're not being ripped off.  If you feel you get good value for money and you enjoy going to the Pub then good for you.   Anyone else who feels the same pub is overpriced is a free to say that as you are to say otherwise.

I don't drink so I only go to the Pub if someone else chooses it as a place to meet.   That's been happening less recently with restaurants now becomming more popular for a night out.

I would say that a one day boycott won't do any harm, but probably won't achieve the goal either.  If you think a pub is too expensive for the service you get then stop going completely.   I doesn't make much sense to go back to a pub after a boycott and pay a price you're unhappy with.

People are abandoning pubs.   Last Christmas our group literally sat in an otherwise empty pub for a big chunk of the evening.   I don't want to talk down the idea because anyone is free to adopt any initiative within the law.

If the boycott got media attention then it might be useful as a means of drawing attention, but it will serve no economic funtion to spur either pubs or the government into action.   That will only happen by an actual shift in consumer behaviour.
Which IS happening anyway.

-Rd


----------



## legend99 (17 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

didn't the group that owns Cafe Ein Seine and a few other pubs make a rather large loss in their last accounts??? a loss in the order of millions??
Or am i wrong?


----------



## Lemurz (17 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

If you must go to the pub, why not order a few rounds of tap water with ice and a twist of lemon as Eddie suggested - all night long.  (alcoholics can always disappear into the jon to skull their favourite contraband tipple in the bog as the ladies have been know to do)

Would be very interesting to see a full pub with the cash registers on strike!

Pubs making losses in Dublin? Ah yes! no wonder the poor owners have to drive S Class mercs.


----------



## daltonr (18 Aug 2005)

> If you must go to the pub, why not order a few rounds of tap water with ice and a twist of lemon as Eddie suggested - all night long.


 
Is a Pub/Restuarant within their rights to refuse to provide Tap Water and insist on selling you Bottled water?   I thought I heard about this happening somewhere.   In their defence if a customer insisted on Tap Water and then got sick as a result,  would the business be liable?

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2005)

I would imagine that as long as the staff of a licensed premises don't contravene the relevant  they can legitimately refuse to serve you a specific beverage or at all.


----------



## daltonr (18 Aug 2005)

I thought there was an obligation to provide water,  but I wasn't sure.   Perhaps I'm mixing up night clubs with pubs.   Dammit I'll try it the next time I'm in a pub.   What's the worst that could happen?

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*



			
				daltonr said:
			
		

> What's the worst that could happen?


You might be refused and/or people might think that you're some sort of crank I suppose?


----------



## MPH (18 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*



			
				legend99 said:
			
		

> didn't the group that owns Cafe Ein Seine and a few other pubs make a rather large loss in their last accounts??? a loss in the order of millions??
> Or am i wrong?


 
10 Million euros!


----------



## Guest127 (19 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

I have often asked for a pint of water in  pubs, and never been refused. It was usually so I could resume drinking 20 minutes later, though I dont think the reason concerned the bar staff. cafe en sein has refused to pay some of its staff sustaining progress and unbelievably have been back up by the labour court.


----------



## daltonr (19 Aug 2005)

> cafe en sein has refused to pay some of its staff sustaining progress and unbelievably have been back up by the labour court.


 
Are private businesses obliged to make pay increases at the same time that they make losses?   I would hope not.   I'm glad to hear the labour court backed them up.   I'm sure if their wages fall sufficiently behind the competition their staff will leave.

Can we rename sustaining progress to sustaining inflation?

-Rd


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Aug 2005)

Whoever organised the boycott for Friday Sept 9th obviously forgot that it is the weekend of the All Ireland Hurling Final. I'm sure both sets of supporters will be content to slake their collective Friday night pre-match thirst on Dublin's park benches once they hear about this brilliant idea...


----------



## Cahir (19 Aug 2005)

Hurling! I'll definitely be boycotting the pubs that day now!


----------



## Havana (23 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

Would it not make more sense, rather than boycotting ALL pubs, for people to go to the (very) few pubs around that are lowering their prices? Show the rip off publicans that that is what people want.


----------



## podgerodge (23 Aug 2005)

*Re: National Pub Boycott Day – Fri 9th Sept ‘05*

When is the Askboutmoney drinkies gettogether gonna happen?  Not on 9th sept i hope?


----------

